# "Ron" Vintage Parlour Guitar



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

See link. Anyone ever seen one of these?

Vintage Ron Acoustic Guitar | guitars | St. Albert | Kijiji


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Ha. I was JUST looking at that same ad trying to figure it out  When you Google "Ron" acoustic guitar all the results are for the Fender Ron Emory acoustic which, by the way, actually looks kind of a cool guitar. I'll let you know if I find anything...


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

JethroTech said:


> Ha. I was JUST looking at that same ad trying to figure it out  When you Google "Ron" acoustic guitar all the results are for the Fender Ron Emory acoustic which, by the way, actually looks kind of a cool guitar. I'll let you know if I find anything...


Then you probably saw the Egmond's the one guys trying to sell! 

I emailed this guy - no marking inside the guitar (I was hoping for at least a stamp, like a Stella, with a season/date, but alas... nothing). Interesting little parlour guitar. I aksed him for some "higher definition" photos - we'll see if he responds! If he does, I'll post here. 

Ron Emory's parlour does look good. He has changed so much since his days in TSOL. "Domesticated", from what I've read. Probably a good thing!


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Everton FC said:


> Ron Emory's parlour does look good. He has changed so much since his days in TSOL. "Domesticated", from what I've read. Probably a good thing!


No kidding. I had to read and see if it was, in fact, the SAME Ron Emory. It sure is.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

JethroTech said:


> Ha. I was JUST looking at that same ad trying to figure it out  When you Google "Ron" acoustic guitar all the results are for the Fender Ron Emory acoustic which, by the way, actually looks kind of a cool guitar. I'll let you know if I find anything...


He has a few more pictures up, albeit blurry. There is a serial # of some sort on the back of the headstock. "Ron" in the same "script/font" as a Stella, don't you think?


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

JethroTech said:


> Ha. I was JUST looking at that same ad trying to figure it out  When you Google "Ron" acoustic guitar all the results are for the Fender Ron Emory acoustic which, by the way, actually looks kind of a cool guitar. I'll let you know if I find anything...


See link - I think it's another Egmond! Maybe the label fell out. Headstock seems the same. Note the fret dots appear the same. Ditto the tailpiece.

george harrison egmond guitar - Google Search

Brian May perhaps playing the same. Maybe some guy named "Ron" had his name embossed on there, "Stella-style"!

Brian May's Egmond Toledo


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow. That is some gold medal, expert level guitar sleuthing. Looks like it was the first guitar of both George Harrison and Brian May which is cool for collecting or hanging on the wall, but I'm not sure if it would be much more than a 'starter' guitar. Are you going to go for it?


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

JethroTech said:


> Wow. That is some gold medal, expert level guitar sleuthing. Looks like it was the first guitar of both George Harrison and Brian May which is cool for collecting or hanging on the wall, but I'm not sure if it would be much more than a 'starter' guitar. Are you going to go for it?


I''ll pass. Part of my research unfortunately calls out the "so-so" quality of these student level models. Made of birch. May be good for slide....


----------

